# ما هى مجالات عمل مهندس التكرير ؟



## Ahmed&Mostafa (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنت عاوز اسال شويه اسئله وياريت حد يفدنى
ما هى مجالات عمل مهندس البترول؟
هل قسم هندسه التكرير فى كليه هندسه البترول والتعدين كويس من الناحيه القوه فى الناحيه الدراسيه؟
هل يوجد مجال لعمل مهندس التكرير فى حقول البترول فى الصحراء ؟ واذا كان يوجد ما هى؟
هل هناك مجال للعمل فى التصميم من خلال القسم وما علاقه ذلك بالقسم؟
واى انواع التصميم يمكن ان يقوم بها مهندس التكرير ؟
اتمنى ان احصل على معلومات تفدنى من حضراتكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------

